# Sticks needed.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

I'm tired of banging sticks that have more tape on em than fiber.  Where can I find a good set that will hold up to real workouts?  I've heard go synthetic, but have heard they also shatter nasty.
I've heard White-Ash, Chinese Maple, etc.

Whats good, and whats bad.

And where do I get the good ones?

Danke!
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2001)

Canadian Hardwood baby!

By the way, nice choice on moderators. Both are pretty fair, and as soon as Renegade :erg: learns to shower I'm sure both will be able to attend dinners and functions where a suit and tie are needed.
:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

Well...I figured Renegade needed the 'help' on the post count.:rofl: 

Seriously, thanks.  This forum's been growing at a nice clip, and some experienced help keeping it running smooth is a good thing. 

Canadian Hardwood.... which ones?  These need to hold up against some serious banging.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Century used to have hardwood ones and I got some free to try. Around here somewhere. Look them up or ask Renegade. :erg:


----------



## n2shibumi (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi guys, there are multitudes of places to buy sticks on the net and in the real world. However, I have gotten to the place where I prefer to make my own. I buy the raw rattan, burn some patterns on them, and give 'em one coat of polyuerethane. They work great. Last time I ordered some I ended up with two 6' staffs, and five sticks for a total of less than $40 including shipping and a can of poly. Granted, making your own isn't for everybody but if it is for you and you need a decent source for rattan, private message me and I will gladly hook you up with a good address.


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 20, 2001)

Part of stick fighting is going thru a lot of sticks. I have a pair of bamboo that have outlasted any ratan I have tried. The bamboo skin seems to split less than ratan. As for the hardwood, the Professor wouldn't let us use them for two reasons,

1. they were for killing not for training

2. they splinter and break your partners sticks which tends to piss them off

One other reason I have discovered is that if you hit or get hit by the heavy sticks the lump is a lot bigger. We all do some twirling and have knocked ourselves in the head from time to time and 
we know what that feels like, so think of that x 3.

For practice of forms, sinawalis and redondo the heavy sticks are a great way to get your hand speed up there. Besides there 's nothing like the smell of burning ratan when the action gets hot and heavy.
So suck it up and when your sticks get too hairy, tape them up and start looking for new ones but keep a pair of heavies just in case.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 25, 2001)

Kaith, I make Hard Rock Maple escrima.  Email me at Rob_Broad@yahoo.com and I'll send you the details.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

The Renegade:erg: explained to me in great detail the use of hardwood Vs Rattan. You should ask him as his explanation is quite good. Although too long for me to post here. He should do it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2001)

Hail and well met all,

Well I tape my Rattan from the get go, it keeps
them from puffing and gettnig soft real quick.

As for the hardwood, it can break rattan yes,
but to see the splintered end of a stick fly
across the room and dang near hit people in the
face, makes you realize the safety of using
hardwood for training.

I used to have a nice old Hardwood Maple, until
it met metal, but it served its' purpose and
keeped me alive long enough to get out of the way.

Let me know your results.

I am interested.

Rich


----------



## n2shibumi (Oct 28, 2001)

Well, when starting to crack, I tape mine too. I use the clear filament reinforced tape. It has actually added years to sticks. Plus, as it builds up, it is lighter than pvc or plastic tape and is infinitely stronger.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

Once things smooth out, I'll prob. contact folks for some toys.   I apreciate the offers folks, and will get back to y'all ASAP.

Danke.
:asian:


----------



## Ms J (Nov 11, 2001)

Quick Note: 

I have managed to tape my sticks with just about every kind of tape there is, most tape gets broken off and starts to get sticky, if you work power strikes on tires or other things it tends to break off and get nasty. 

A few years back though i found some tape on clearance in a surf shop, and its what i use now for a number of reasons. 

Its plain cloth canvas un died type tape used by skate boarders, or surfers, it does not leave your hands sticky as it never breaks up and because its cloth, when or if it gets wet or damp it does not swell the wood under it because its breathable. 

Note: this happens sometimes with me as i live and train on the beach daily... ie sticks getting wet or damp

I still have the same set of sticks i first taped with this tape when i first started using it, and i have done thousands of power strikes with them and still the tape is in tact, sometimes when needed i add a new line of tape on top of the old to tighten up new cracks here and their.


Ms. J....:asian:


----------

